# pulling the triger on BOOT



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Burton size M bindings will fit size 10 boots. You'll probably find that the outer shell of the size 10 and 10.5 boots will be the same only the inner will be different.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i know but the 10 from nike and the 10 from burton have big lenght diference ?

thanks


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried a size 10 salomon in medium cartels and they fit in the baseplate/heelhoop, but, even maxed out, the straps were a major struggle to get around the boot and ratcheted (try doing that all day, every run...wears you out). I would've needed straps from large bindings.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

make up your own mind what you think is a big enough different between the two footprints.. this is a 32 lashed and a nike dk zoom; both size 10.. 32 has a slightly larger footprint than most burtons. i thought it enough of a difference and you can certainly feel the extra length of the nike when stuffed into a med burton binding with no heel cup adjustment. good luck.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

huckfin said:


> make up your own mind what you think is a big enough different between the two footprints.. this is a 32 lashed and a nike dk zoom; both size 10.. 32 has a slightly larger footprint than most burtons. i thought it enough of a difference and you can certainly feel the extra length of the nike when stuffed into a med burton binding with no heel cup adjustment. good luck.


thanks so much for the pics


Kaiju 10 in the mail .... at 45% less... lets hope they fitt. iff not they go back and i get burton imperials or grails.

I think i read that the kaiju had a smaller print than the DK.. lets see 

thanks all


----------

